# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  αν συνδέσω το ρούτερ του παρόχου στο δικό μου θα έχω VoIP;

## swapjim

Αν ναι, θέλει ρυθμίσεις ή μόνο τα συνδέω με Ethernet και ξεμπέρδεψα; Κάποιους όρους για να να googlάρω ή link θα βοηθούσαν.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν μας έλεγες ποιον πάροχο έχεις και ποια συσκευή σου έδωσε και τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις θα σου απαντούσαμε.
Όπως το θέτεις το ερώτημα, η απάντηση είναι ότι μπορεί να παίξει το VoIP, μπορεί και όχι.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα χρειαστούν ρυθμίσεις εκ μέρους σου. Τίποτα δεν γίνεται αυτόματα.

----------


## swapjim

Έχω κλασσική τηλεφωνία αλλά βλέπω πως κλείνουν τα περιθόρια και ήθελα να ξέρω αν υπάρχει σταθερή συνταγή για το VoIP. Διάβασα πως ο ΟΤΕ δίνει SIP username και password, οπότε είναι μια ωραία επιλογή αυτό.

Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο summary της κατάστασης με router και παρόχους, ή ξεκινάω από το router που θα μου δώσει ο πάροχος και το ψάχνω;

----------


## jkoukos

Τι ισχύει σήμερα (διότι στο μέλλον μπορεί να αλλάξει) όσον αφορά την VoIP τηλεφωνία και την πολιτική των παρόχων για τα οικιακά πακέτα.

Καταρχήν δεν υπάρχει καμία υποχρέωση (από οποιονδήποτε κανονισμό) τι είδους τηλεφωνία θα παρέχεται από τα DSLAM εκάστου παρόχου στα αστικά κέντρα. Είναι καθαρά δική τους απόφασης.
Παλαιότερα υπήρχαν αρκετοί πάροχοι που έδιναν αποκλειστικά VoIP. Σήμερα μόνο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει, ενώ υπάρχουν και πολλοί χρήστες στη Vodafone που την είχαν από προηγούμενες εταιρείες (HOL, Cyta).

Ο μοναδικός κανονισμός που προβλέπει υποχρέωση για VoIP, είναι ο σχετικός για τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL με Vectoring. Εκεί ρητά αναφέρεται ότι από αυτές θα δίνεται αποκλειστικά υπηρεσία ΙΡ, άρα VoIP.
Επιπλέον και για τεχνικούς λόγους, VoIP παρέχεται αναγκαστικά σε συνδέσεις με οπτική ίνα FTTH.

Ο ΟΤΕ από δικές του καμπίνες παρέχει συνδέσεις είτε σπανίως VPU (TDM τηλεφωνία) είτε συνήθως VLU (VoIP τηλεφωνία). Vodafone και Wind παρέχουν από τις δικές τους καμπίνες αποκλειστικά υπηρεσία VLU (VoIP τηλεφωνία).
Άρα με όποιον πάροχο κι αν κάνεις σύνδεση, η τηλεφωνία θα είναι ανάλογη με αυτή που παρέχει ο πάροχος που του ανήκει η καμπίνα και ειδικά σε αυτές που ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ, ανάλογα την συμφωνία μεταξύ των 2 εταιρειών.

Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας της τηλεφωνίας, εξαρτάται από την υλοποίηση κάθε παρόχου και αυτή είναι που επηρεάζει εμάς τους χρήστες, όσον αφορά τον τρόπο και την συσκευή που θα δουλεύει η σύνδεσή μας.

Σε Cosmote γίνεται μία κλήση ΡΡΡ για την κύρια σύνδεση και μέσω αυτής δουλεύει και η τηλεφωνία. Το μόνο κλείδωμα που κάνει είναι στις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας.
Το καλό με Cosmote είναι ότι μπορεί η συσκευή που δίνει να δουλέψει με όποιον τρόπο θέλουμε, ακόμη και να έχουμε τον δικό μας εξοπλισμό, είτε μαζί με τον δικό της είτε χωρίς αυτόν παρέχοντας τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας.
Το κακό είναι ότι βάζοντας σε Bridge Mode την συσκευή που μας δίνει, δεν δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία.

Στις άλλες 3 εταιρείες εξ ορισμού δεν δίνεται ο κωδικός της τηλεφωνίας, οπότε υποχρεωτικά παντρευόμαστε την συσκευή που παρέχει. Επιπλέον, οι συσκευές που δίνουν συνήθως έχουν κλειδωμένες πολλές επιλογές ρυθμίσεων, κάτι που επηρεάζει την δυνατότητα χρήσης και δικού μας εξοπλισμού.

Εδώ γίνονται 2 συνδέσεις σε αντίστοιχα VC.
Η πρώτη κύρια για την κλήση ΡΡΡ, με απόκτηση δημόσιας ΙΡ και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η δεύτερη Bridged με απόκτηση ιδιωτικής ΙΡ σε εσωτερικό δίκτυο του παρόχου, για την τηλεφωνία. 
Η δεύτερη, για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία, πρέπει η συσκευή του παρόχου είτε να παίζει ως modem είτε (αν παίζει μόνο ως router πίσω από άλλο modem) να έρχεται στην WAN θύρα απευθείας η Bridged σύνδεση. Αν έρχεται η κύρια σύνδεση στην WAN θύρα, τότε αυτό δεν θα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον server για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία.

Σε αυτές τις εταιρείες, ο μόνος τρόπος για να δουλέψει το δικό μας router ως κύριο και μοναδικό κάνοντας την κλήση ΡΡΡ, χωρίς 2πλό ΝΑΤ και λοιπές αλχημείες, είναι να μπορεί στη συσκευή του παρόχου να μπει σε Bridge Mode η κύρια σύνδεση για το Internet.

Ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλέψει η συσκευή του παρόχου πίσω από δικό μας modem/router, είναι να μπορεί στο δεύτερο να γίνονται και τα 2 παρακάτω:
α. Ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις σε αντίστοιχα VC, μία για συγχρονισμό και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η άλλη για την τηλεφωνία.
β. Να ρυθμισθεί η δεύτερη σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας, να βγαίνει από μία και μόνο συγκεκριμένη θύρα LAN, στην οποία θα συνδέεται η WAN θύρα της συσκευής του παρόχου.

Κι εδώ έχει σημασία ποια συσκευή θα μας δώσουν, δηλαδή ποιες ρυθμίσεις επιτρέπεται να γίνουν σε αυτήν ώστε να δούμε αν και με ποιον τρόπο υπάρχει δυνατότητα να δουλέψει δικός μας εξοπλισμός και χωρίς πρόβλημα στo VoIP.

----------


## swapjim

Πολύ καλό summary! Ευχαριστώ.




> Σε Cosmote γίνεται μία κλήση ΡΡΡ για την κύρια σύνδεση και μέσω αυτής δουλεύει και η τηλεφωνία. Το μόνο κλείδωμα που κάνει είναι στις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας.


Τι κλειδώνει;




> Το καλό με Cosmote είναι ότι μπορεί η *συσκευή* που δίνει να δουλέψει με όποιον τρόπο θέλουμε, ακόμη και να έχουμε τον *δικό μας εξοπλισμό*, είτε μαζί με τον δικό της είτε χωρίς αυτόν παρέχοντας τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας.


συσκευή = router?
δικό μας εξοπλισμό = το δικό μου ρούτερ?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία σε άλλον εξοπλισμό, εκτός αν πάρεις τον κωδικό. Επίσης στην συσκευή της δεν παίζει άλλη VoIP τηλεφωνία απ' οποιονδήποτε πάροχο.

Ναι, στις άλλες ερωτήσεις.

----------


## swapjim

Έστω και πολύ καθυστερημένα, ευχαριστώ!

----------

